# 1959 Schwinn Phantom seat



## richjw1946 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have read that the only seat made for the 1959 Schwinn Phantom was tan vinyl.  I have a black vinyl seat on my 1959 Red Phantom.  I like it better than the tan one.  It is exactly like the tan seat except the color.  It has "Schwinn Approved" stamped in the middle and the "S" stamped on each side.  I am trying to decide if I want put the correct 1959 decals on the tank and chainguard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Has this bike been repainted? All the decals on a '59 are different not just the tank and guard. Other differences in the '59 are bow pedals and a Mark IV rear coaster brake. Also I have never seen an original '59 with the rear light option. BTW I have not seen anyone reproducing the '59 decals (tank, both guard, and seat post). Lastly, you do not have to start a new thread for each post just go to 'reply' after the bottom post. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Oct 24, 2012)

I would agree that it might have a 1959 serial number but many of the parts on it would have not come on a 1959 Phantom.  If you bought the bike that way it has been over restored/modified to a large degree.  Still a beautiful bike.  Roger


----------



## snickle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice Phantom, I agree, thats a pre-59 decal on the chainguard, but what can you do, for 1, it looks better than the 59 decal, and for another, it's the only option you have! The seatpost clamp needs adjustig too..


----------



## richjw1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Red Phantom*



Freqman1 said:


> Has this bike been repainted? All the decals on a '59 are different not just the tank and guard. Other differences in the '59 are bow pedals and a Mark IV rear coaster brake. Also I have never seen an original '59 with the rear light option. BTW I have not seen anyone reproducing the '59 decals (tank, both guard, and seat post). Lastly, you do not have to start a new thread for each post just go to 'reply' after the bottom post. V/r Shawn




I did repaint the frame and carrier.  The previous owner  added the new parts.  I know that things are not correct for the 1959. The rear light was on the bike when I got it.  I have posted a newer picture with the 6507 bow pedals and a seat tube decal.


----------

